# Diamond Vendor vs Supporting Vendor



## Hooked (29/9/17)

What's the difference between a Diamond vendor and a Supporting vendor?


----------



## shaunnadan (29/9/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-diamond-supporting-vendor-program.t19840/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (30/9/17)

shaunnadan said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-diamond-supporting-vendor-program.t19840/



Thanks, @shaunnadan!


----------

